# "Holistic" vs "Allopathic"



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

This is probably a dumb question but what exactly is the difference between a holistic adn allopathic vet?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think you will find that an 'allopathic' vet is a standard vet that uses conventional medicine/ drugs to treat animals whereas an 'holistic' vet will treat the animal as a whole with maybe, homeopathy, diet, acupuncture, ie alternative remedies or ways of treating the animals. Many vets encompass both in their practice and if there was one in my town that is who I would go to. There are only two in New Zealand as far as I know that do both, alas not here.
Someone else will be able to give you some more info I am sure.


----------

